

Hackers and Painters:  Rails apps at the Museum of Modern Art - HiddenBek
http://davetroy.blogspot.com/2007/10/moma-ny-selects-twittervision.html


======
HiddenBek
A relevant quote:

"We're past the days of using machines as amplifiers of our physical efforts.
It's not enough to jam more features into code just so we can eliminate one
more position on the assembly line. We're at a point where the machines can
help amplify our imaginations."

The idea of software as art is hardly new, but it's nice to see a cool app get
some formal recognition.

------
brianmckenzie
This completely rocks. I'm not sure how much it has to do with Rails per se,
but it rocks nonetheless.

Hopefully the connection of person and machine will come to be recognized not
just as art, but the objective of software design. Think this is a dumb
tautology? Use a Motorola phone for awhile.

------
rms
These mashups are without a doubt beautiful... it's like watching the world
tick.

